# Custom Headache Rack



## xbl003x (Nov 30, 2007)

Just started this project just got all the pieces cut, cant wait to start welding it together....

It will be going on my 05 Duramax


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Looks like a good start. It looks like the middle piece is bent up a little for the brake light is that the case or is it straight and just looks like that to my eye


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

its a good start


----------



## xbl003x (Nov 30, 2007)

the only level one is the center 12", im going to eliminate the 3rd brake light im going to do something a little different....


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

it looks angled in too much , it looks like it will cover more window and won't look right on the truck as it wont follow the cab outline but its a start,


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Good start, have you seen mine?


----------



## xbl003x (Nov 30, 2007)

H&HPropertyMait;1452433 said:


> Good start, have you seen mine?


No i havent,


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Not trying to Hi-jack by any means!!!
Idk if this is even helpful, but here are a few pics. use the designs if you want.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice looking head ache rack. I really like all the lights you put on it.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

H&HPropertyMait;1452827 said:


> Not trying to Hi-jack by any means!!!
> Idk if this is even helpful, but here are a few pics. use the designs if you want.


That is a nice set up right there,you should build more and sell them.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

mercer_me;1453116 said:


> Nice looking head ache rack. I really like all the lights you put on it.


Thank you!


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

tuna;1453148 said:


> That is a nice set up right there,you should build more and sell them.


Thank you!


----------



## xbl003x (Nov 30, 2007)

Yes ur rack gave me a few ideas on the shape of mine. Hopefully i can start welding it up tomorrow...


----------



## countryboy1365 (Oct 7, 2010)

@ H&H PropertyMaint is that C channel or box its kinda hard to tell from the pic. Did u do a thread on the build? I WANT ONEThumbs Up


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

H&H---Wow that's some light rack! Do you also host Dance Party USA when you're not plowing? Hahahaha Pretty nice job on that all kidding aside


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

xbl003x;1453368 said:


> Yes ur rack gave me a few ideas on the shape of mine. Hopefully i can start welding it up tomorrow...


Awesome! Good deal get some pictures for us!


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

countryboy1365;1453845 said:


> @ H&H PropertyMaint is that C channel or box its kinda hard to tell from the pic. Did u do a thread on the build? I WANT ONEThumbs Up


It's c channel that we made a cover for to fit wires inside of, and not much along the lines of build pics, but videos and some pictures wrapping it up

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=131424


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

peteo1;1453867 said:


> H&H---Wow that's some light rack! Do you also host Dance Party USA when you're not plowing? Hahahaha Pretty nice job on that all kidding aside


Thank you, and yes its the bees knees at dance partys lol Thumbs Up :laughing:


----------



## <Benchmark> (Jan 22, 2012)

can you post some pics that are of the whole truck from the back and from the side. Wanna see how it looks zoomed out i might be building something like this. That looks awesome though nice work man. props to you!


----------



## xbl003x (Nov 30, 2007)

Here is a pic of it welded up and mocked up, and another of the back of my truck


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

I like it are you planning on putting any lights in it?


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Looks like a good start. I am also wondering if you are adding lights???


----------



## xbl003x (Nov 30, 2007)

Yea im going to add some lights ill keep that a secret until i can post pics of them installed.


----------



## <Benchmark> (Jan 22, 2012)

So much for keeping it a secret


----------

